
Over 12,000 MongoDB Databases Deleted by Unistellar Attackers - kristianp
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/over-12-000-mongodb-databases-deleted-by-unistellar-attackers/
======
microwavecamera
Mongo only pawn in game of life.

